

_scoreTag is the #hashTag of Google+ - RobertKohr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cjllnhndndjlchndmfoalkodbpdlmedb

======
RobertKohr
I also set up a git repository for this if you would like to improve upon it.

